# TIME TO GIVE THANKS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I just got done posting in "The most memorable Rescue" and it got me to thinking about the people that supported me in rescue. 

First I must give thanks to BrightStar, I have 3 wonderful GSD's from them. Denver who came to me with medical issues, I never thought I would be able to correct. Kathy Bronson was the key person to give me incouragement to keep moving forward.

Kasey who came to me HW+, I had never done a treatment and had no idea what I was in for. BrightStar again was my motivation to move forward. There were so many calls to the rescue as to what to do. Each question was answered along with encouragement that I was doing all the right things. 

This board has been a lifesaver sooooo many times. Any questions I had I always got an answer here. And it gave me a place to meet new people and make new friends. 

Jean-you know who you are. I can' tell you how much this one woman has impacked my life. Watching her with Anna, and knowing she does everything with her HEART wide open has taught me such a important lesson in life. 

I can't say enough about Kathy Bronson, ALWAYS there for me, always answered my questions, always very supportive....

Thank you everyone for all that you have done and all that you continue to do.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

BrightStar thanks you for adopting and giving the dogs a wonderful home!!!


----------

